# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما المنكب والكتف؟

## قسورة القسري

السلام عليكم

عندي خلط بين معنى المنكب والكتف 
قرأت عنهما لكن إلى الآن لم أستطع تحديدهما بشكل أكيد
لو تكرم أحدكم يضع صورة محددة للاثنين فيكون قد قطعت الشك باليقين

----------


## أبو_جندل

الكتف هو العظم العريض المعروف، والمنكب هو مجتمع هذا العظم مع العضد.
وفي قصة جمع القرآن أن الصحابة جمعوه من الأكتاف والأقتاب واللخاف.
انظر: عظم الكتف ويكيبيديا.
وهذه رسالة لطيفة لابن فارس.
وهذا رابطها المباشر.
أذكر أني سمعت مرة رجلا يتحدث في أحد المساجد بمحاضرة، وبعد انتهائها أتته أسئلة في أوراق، فصار يجيب، فقرأ سؤالا يقول صاحبه: أليس قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من ضمن لي ما بين لحييه...)) دليلا على جواز حلق اللحية. وهو سؤال عجيب واستدلال عجيب، ولكن الأعجب منه جواب الرجل، إذ قال: إن اللحيين هما الشارب واللحية.
فالسائل والمسؤول لم يعرفا أنَّ اللحيين هما عظما الفك، واحدهما لحي، بفتح فسكون.
أعذرني على الاستطراد، لكن الشيء بالشيء يذكر.

----------


## قسورة القسري

جزاك الله خيرا
إذن نقول هذي معنى ضخم أو عريض المنكب
sddefault.jpg
طيب ما المقصود هــنــا "...دقيق مستدقها" وتكرر لعضلة الذراع والساق

استطرادك في مكانه  :Smile: 
يوجد مثل يضرب لهذا الموقف ولكن لا يحضرني الآن

----------


## أبو_جندل

قولهم عريض ما بين المنكبين، أي أن ما بين منكبه إلى منكبه الآخر متسع، وفي صفته صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان بعيد ما بين المنكبين، والعامة يقولون عريض الأكتاف، والمنكب هو نفس المفصل الذي يلتقي فيه العظمان، وليس العضلة.
وقوله ضخم مشاشة المنكب، المشاش هو رؤوس العظام، وقصده بمشاشة المنكب رأس عظم العضد، وهو مستدير داخل في تجويف نهاية عظم الكتف، فضخم المشاش يعني أنه ضخم العظام.
وعضلة الذارع، هي اللحمة التي في آخرها مما يلي المرفق، ومستدقها هو آخرها مما يلي الكف، أي من المعصم فطالعًا.
وكذلك عضلة الساق، اللحمة التي تلي الركبة، ومستدقها أدنى من تلك اللحمة إلى الكعبين.
أرجو أن يكون ما ذكرته واضحًا، وإن أشكل سأبحث عن صور توضحه إن شاء الله.

----------


## قسورة القسري

إذن فماذا تسمى تلك العضلة التي بالصورة؟
ودقيق مستدقها أي به دقة بآخر العضلة صح؟

----------


## أبو_جندل

> إذن فماذا تسمى تلك العضلة التي بالصورة؟


لا أدري ما اسمها، لكن جميع ما بين المنكب والمرفق هو العضد، بحثت عن اسمها التشريحي، فوجدتهم يسمونها العضلة الدالية، أو المثلثة.



> ودقيق مستدقها أي به دقة بآخر العضلة صح؟


نعم أي به دقة لكن ليس بنفس العضلة بل أدنى منها، ترى مثلا عضلة الساق تحت الركبة ممتلئة ثم تدق شيئا فشيئا ثم تنتهي وتتصل بعصبة. فذلك الموضع ربما كان عند بعض الناس ممتلئا، وعند بعضهم دقيقا، لكنه عند الجميع أدق جزء من الساق، فلذلك سمي مستدق الساق.
ومستدق الذراع يسمى كذلك الأسلة.
وقد أرفقت صورتين، توضحان المقصود بالتقريب.4585.jpg2454.jpg

----------


## أم يعقوب

> إذن فماذا تسمى تلك العضلة التي بالصورة؟
> ودقيق مستدقها أي به دقة بآخر العضلة صح؟


الذي تناولناهُ في علمِ البيولوجيا (الأحياءِ) أنَّ هذهِ تسمّى عضلةَ الكتفِ،والعضلات  ُ في جسمِ الإنسانِ تصنفُ إلى ثلاثةٍ منها:
.عضلاتٌ هيكليةٌ: وهيَ تلكَ العضلاتُ التي تغطي جميعَ الهيكلِ العظميِّ ولهذا سميتْ بالهيكليةِ.
وهذهِ العضلاتُ إراديةٌ: أي أنّ حركتَها بإرادةِ الإنسانِ، ويختلفُ شكلُ أجزائِها اعتماداً على وظيفتِها وموقعِها في الجسمِ. لذلكَ نجدُ عضلةَ الساقِ منَ المنتصفِ (جسمُ العضلةِ) منتفخةً؛ ذلكَ لأنَّها يرتكزُ فيها أكبرُ ضغطٍ عندَ انقباضِها.وعندَ الطرفينِ (رأسُ العضلةِ،وجذرُها  ) تكونُ رفيعةً ومتصلةً بالعظامِ بواسطةٍ أربطةٍ ليفيةٍ متينةٍ.

** أمّا رؤوسُ العظامِ (المشاشُ) الاسمُ الآخرُ لها: (الكِرْدَوسُ) ويقعُ في نهايةِ العظمِ الطويلِ، وهوَ عظمٌ منتفخٌ فيهِ منَ الداخلِ فراغاتٌ، واللهُ تعالى أعلمُ.

----------


## قسورة القسري

> الذي تناولناهُ في علمِ البيولوجيا (الأحياءِ) أنَّ هذهِ تسمّى عضلةَ الكتفِ،والعضلات  ُ في جسمِ الإنسانِ تصنفُ إلى ثلاثةٍ منها:
> .عضلاتٌ هيكليةٌ: وهيَ تلكَ العضلاتُ التي تغطي جميعَ الهيكلِ العظميِّ ولهذا سميتْ بالهيكليةِ.
> وهذهِ العضلاتُ إراديةٌ: أي أنّ حركتَها بإرادةِ الإنسانِ، ويختلفُ شكلُ أجزائِها اعتماداً على وظيفتِها وموقعِها في الجسمِ.لذلكَ نجدُ عضلةَ الساقِ منَ المنتصفِ (جسمُ العضلةِ) منتفخةً؛ ذلكَ لأنَّها يرتكزُ فيها أكبرُ ضغطٍ عندَ انقباضِها. وعندَ الطرفينِ (رأسُ العضلةِ،وجذرُها  ) تكونُ رفيعةً ومتصلةً بالعظامِ بواسطةٍ أربطةٍ ليفيةٍ متينةٍ.
> 
> ** أمّا رؤوسُ العظامِ (المشاشُ) الاسمُ الآخرُ لها: (الكِرْدَوسُ) ويقعُ في نهايةِ العظمِ الطويلِ، وهوَ عظمٌ منتفخٌ فيهِ منَ الداخلِ فراغاتٌ، واللهُ تعالى أعلمُ.


أليس الكتف بالخلف؟ الرابط
الآن أفهم أنه غير مسمى عند أصل العرب

----------


## أم يعقوب

> أليس الكتف بالخلف؟ الرابط
> الآن أفهم أنه غير مسمى عند أصل العرب


علمُ الأحياءِ هي اللفظةُ التي حذفتْ.
لا أدري ما سببُ حذفِ بعضِ حروفِ الكلماتِ منَ المشاركةِ.
العظمةُ في الخلفِ وهي مثلثةُ الشكلِ تقريباً تُسمّى لوحُ الكتفِ وهذا يعني أنّها جزءٌ منَ الكتفِ وليستِ الكتفَ كلَّه. واللهُ تعالى أعلمُ

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
قال العسكري في كتابه" التَّلخِيص في مَعرفَةِ أسمَاءِ الأشياء" ص58:
فصلٌ فِي ذكرِ المَنكِبِ
المَنكِبُ مجتمعَ رأسِ العضُدِ فِي الكتفِ. وفيه الحَدَلُ، وهو أنْ يَطمئنَّ أحدُ المنكبينِ، رجلٌ أحْدَلٌ، وامرأة حدلاءُ. والحُقُّ النُّقرةُ الَّتِي فِي رأسِ المنكبِ. ورأسُ العضُدِ الَّذِي فِي الحُقِّ الوابِلَةُ. والنُّقرةُ: الَّتِي تدورُ فيها الوابِلَةُ.
يُقالُ: أخذَ بضُبعِهِ، إِذَا انْتاشَهُ منْ مكروهٍ. ويُقالُ للإبطِ: الضَّغْنُ. والعاتِقُ موضعُ الرِّداءِ من الجانبينِ. والحَيْدُ المُشرِفُ منَ المنكبِ يُقالُ لهُ المُشاشةُ، وكلُّ عظمٍ يُمكنُ تمشُّشُهُ ولا مُخَّ فيه مشاشةٌ.

فصلٌ فِي ذكرِ الكَتِفِ
والكتفُ مُطبَقةٌ على الظّهرِ. فمُشترِفُها الغُضرُوفُ، والشاخصُ الَّذِي فِي وسطِها العَيْرُ. ومَرجِعُ الكتفِ مِمَّا يلي الإبطَ، يُقالُ: طعنَهُ فِي مرجِعِ كتِفِهِ. ونُغْضُ الكتفِ حيثُ يتحرّكُ الغُضرُوفُ، والنَّغْضُ، بالفتح، التحرُكُ، وفي القرآنِ: { فَسَيُنغِضُونَ إِلَيْكَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ} أيْ يُحرِّكونَها، وهو النّغْضَانُ أيضاً. والأخْرَمُ مُنقَطَعُ العيرِ والأللاَنِ، مثلُ العَلَلانِ، وهما لحمتانِ مُطبَقتانِ على وجهِ الكتفِ، بينَهما فَجوةٌ على وجهِ الكتفِ، إِذَا قُشِرَتْ إحداهُما عنِ الأخرى سالَ بينهُما ماءٌ، ويُقالُ فِي المَثلِ: أصفَى من ماءِ المفاصِلِ، يُعنَى به ذلكَ.
فإذا ارتفعَتْ كِتْفاهُ، واطمأنَّ صدرُهُ، فذلكَ الهَدَأُ والجَنَأُ، مهموزٌ مقصورٌ، رجلٌ أهْدأٌ وأجْنأٌ، وقد هَدِئْتَ وَجَنِئْتَ يا هذا.

فصلٌ فِي ذِكْرِ العَضُدِ
العضُدُ مؤنّثةٌ، ورأسُها الَّذِي يلي رأسَ الذّراع القَبيحُ. وقَصَبَتُها عَظْمُها، وكلُّ عَظْمٍ طويلٍ فيه مُخٌّ قَصَبَةٌ. ويُقالُ للقصبةِ النَّقا، مقصورٌ، والجمعُ أنقاءٌ. وخَصيلُها عَضَلَتُها، وهي السليلةُ أيضاً. وكلُّ عَصَبَةٍ معَها لحمٌ فهيَ عَضَلةٌ. فإذا صَغُرتِ العضلةُ واستوتْ قيلَ أَمْسَخَتْ. والموضِعُ الَّذِي يُتّكأُ عليه المَرفِقُ. والزُّجُّ طرفُ المَرفِقِ المُحدَّدِ، وباطنُ المرفقِ المأبضُ، وكذلك باطنُ الرُّكبةِ مأبضٌ منَ الإنسانِ. فأمَّا كلُّ ذي أربعٍ فمأبِضُهُ فِي رَجليْهِ، ورُكبتاهُ فِي يديهِ.
وإذا دَقّتِ العَضُدُ سُمِّيَتْ ناشِلةً. وفيها عِرقٌ يُقالُ لهُ الفلِيقُ والجانِفُ. وعِرقٌ يُدعى الألفَّ، وهو منَ الدّابّةِ الصَّافِنُ.

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

حيا الله الشيخ أبا مالك ونفع به.

أحببت أن أذكّر من دخل من القرّاء أن أصل الكلام الذي نقلتَ هو للأصمعي(216 ه) رحمه الله  في كتابه خلق الإنسان. وهو، من وجهة نظري، كتاب مزدوج التصنيف إذ يمكن تصنيفه-وهو الأصل فيه- مع كتب اللغة، ويمكن تصنيفه-من وجه ما- في كتب علم التشريح (Anatomy). ذلك لأن المصنّف لم يذكر أعضاء الإنسان مرتبةً على حروف المعجم، بل وصفها بدقة، على التسلسل العمودي، من الرأس إلى القدم، مع ذكر العيوب التي تعتريها.
و الكتاب موجود على الشبكة و هذه فهرسته :

ما يذكر من حمل المرأة وولادتها والمولود
ما يذكر من تقلب أحوال الإنسان
هذا ما تسمي العرب من جماعة خلق الانسان
ثم الرأس
ثم الفروة
ومن ألوان الشعر
من اللحى
ثم الوجه
ثم الجبهة
ثم الحجاجان
ثم العين
ثم الأنف
ثم الفم
ثم اللثة
ثم اللسان
ثم الغلصمة
ثم الحلقوم
ثم العنق
ثم المنكب
ثم الكتف
ثم الذراع
ثم الكف
ثم الظهر
ثم الجنبان
ثم الصدر
ثم الجوف
ثم الخلب
ثم البطن
ثم الذكر
ثم الوركان
ثم الفخذان
ثم الركبة
ثم الساق
ثم القدم
ومما يكون في النساء دون الرجال
آخر الكتاب


والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## قسورة القسري

> الذي تناولناهُ في علمِ البيولوجيا (الأحياءِ) أنَّ هذهِ تسمّى عضلةَ الكتفِ،والعضلات  ُ في جسمِ الإنسانِ تصنفُ إلى ثلاثةٍ منها:
> .عضلاتٌ هيكليةٌ: وهيَ تلكَ العضلاتُ التي تغطي جميعَ الهيكلِ العظميِّ ولهذا سميتْ بالهيكليةِ.
> وهذهِ العضلاتُ إراديةٌ: أي أنّ حركتَها بإرادةِ الإنسانِ، ويختلفُ شكلُ أجزائِها اعتماداً على وظيفتِها وموقعِها في الجسمِ. لذلكَ نجدُ عضلةَ الساقِ منَ المنتصفِ (جسمُ العضلةِ) منتفخةً؛ ذلكَ لأنَّها يرتكزُ فيها أكبرُ ضغطٍ عندَ انقباضِها.وعندَ الطرفينِ (رأسُ العضلةِ،وجذرُها  ) تكونُ رفيعةً ومتصلةً بالعظامِ بواسطةٍ أربطةٍ ليفيةٍ متينةٍ.
> 
> ** أمّا رؤوسُ العظامِ (المشاشُ) الاسمُ الآخرُ لها: (الكِرْدَوسُ) ويقعُ في نهايةِ العظمِ الطويلِ، وهوَ عظمٌ منتفخٌ فيهِ منَ الداخلِ فراغاتٌ، واللهُ تعالى أعلمُ.





> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> قال العسكري في كتابه" التَّلخِيص في مَعرفَةِ أسمَاءِ الأشياء" ص58:
> فصلٌ فِي ذكرِ المَنكِبِ
> المَنكِبُ مجتمعَ رأسِ العضُدِ فِي الكتفِ. وفيه الحَدَلُ، وهو أنْ يَطمئنَّ أحدُ المنكبينِ، رجلٌ أحْدَلٌ، وامرأة حدلاءُ. والحُقُّ النُّقرةُ الَّتِي فِي رأسِ المنكبِ. ورأسُ العضُدِ الَّذِي فِي الحُقِّ الوابِلَةُ. والنُّقرةُ: الَّتِي تدورُ فيها الوابِلَةُ.
> يُقالُ: أخذَ بضُبعِهِ، إِذَا انْتاشَهُ منْ مكروهٍ. ويُقالُ للإبطِ: الضَّغْنُ. والعاتِقُ موضعُ الرِّداءِ من الجانبينِ. والحَيْدُ المُشرِفُ منَ المنكبِ يُقالُ لهُ المُشاشةُ، وكلُّ عظمٍ يُمكنُ تمشُّشُهُ ولا مُخَّ فيه مشاشةٌ.
> 
> فصلٌ فِي ذكرِ الكَتِفِ
> والكتفُ مُطبَقةٌ على الظّهرِ. فمُشترِفُها الغُضرُوفُ، والشاخصُ الَّذِي فِي وسطِها العَيْرُ. ومَرجِعُ الكتفِ مِمَّا يلي الإبطَ، يُقالُ: طعنَهُ فِي مرجِعِ كتِفِهِ. ونُغْضُ الكتفِ حيثُ يتحرّكُ الغُضرُوفُ، والنَّغْضُ، بالفتح، التحرُكُ، وفي القرآنِ: { فَسَيُنغِضُونَ إِلَيْكَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ} أيْ يُحرِّكونَها، وهو النّغْضَانُ أيضاً. والأخْرَمُ مُنقَطَعُ العيرِ والأللاَنِ، مثلُ العَلَلانِ، وهما لحمتانِ مُطبَقتانِ على وجهِ الكتفِ، بينَهما فَجوةٌ على وجهِ الكتفِ، إِذَا قُشِرَتْ إحداهُما عنِ الأخرى سالَ بينهُما ماءٌ، ويُقالُ فِي المَثلِ: أصفَى من ماءِ المفاصِلِ، يُعنَى به ذلكَ.
> فإذا ارتفعَتْ كِتْفاهُ، واطمأنَّ صدرُهُ، فذلكَ الهَدَأُ والجَنَأُ، مهموزٌ مقصورٌ، رجلٌ أهْدأٌ وأجْنأٌ، وقد هَدِئْتَ وَجَنِئْتَ يا هذا.
> ...


شكرا لك على الإفادة
وقد فهمت الفرق سابقا ولكن على ما يبدو لي لا يوجد ذكر اسم للعضلة التي أشرت إليها من الصورة عند القدماء
وأفادنا أبو جندل مشكورا أن العضلة تسمى "الدالية أو المثلثة" وربما هذي التسمية حديثة
وأنا سأذهب باجتهادي البسيط أنها تسمى عضلة "المنكب" لأن تسمى بعض العضلات باسم العظام بشكل عام
فعظمة العضد لها عضلة العضد وعظمة الساق لها عضلة الساق
أما لو دخلنا في تشريح "المنكب" سنجد أن له عضلة تربط بين عظمي العضد والكتف هنا  "المَنكِبُ مجتمعَ رأسِ العضُدِ فِي الكتفِ" 
وهذا غير ربط عضلة العاتق والصدر بعظمة العضد

صحيح أنه لا توجد عظمة تسمى بالمنكب وهي عبارة عن ملتقى العضد والكتف لكن مثلها مثل الركبة عبارة عن ملتقى الساق والفخذ
فتوجد عضلة للركبة لاتصال ما بين عظمتي الساق والفخذ

فما رأيكم؟

----------

